# Heads up!...



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

It's time for the Annual "ruin the fishin" in the Big M, they release water to make room for the Spring thaw, I talked to the County Drain Commisioner last year he said he new nothing about it, two days later they released too much and blew it out... just thought I'd let people know!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

When is this supposed to happen, or has it already?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Check it out.


http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/u...&format=gif_default&period=7&site_no=04125550


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if that (USGS above) was the release or the run of the River as normally would occur with the thaw and rain last week, like I said, even the Drain Commisioner will not be aware of if or when, however the last two years it's been done about now - 5th -6th of March.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Well, I'm certainly no expert in this sort of subject, but since I'm just north of GR and see nothing but grass around me, wouldn't preparing for the thaw mean that there's actually something that would indeed need thawing? Consumers Hydrodams--excellence at work!


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> Well, I'm certainly no expert in this sort of subject, but since I'm just north of GR and see nothing but grass around me, wouldn't preparing for the thaw mean that there's actually something that would indeed need thawing? Consumers Hydrodams--excellence at work!


Well if the rise in water screwed the fishing i sure couldn't tell. I was up today and we went 12 for 19. I'll take numbers like that anyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

It really depends on the level in the back water.... two years ago I was doin the Tippy to Bear, got on the water around 9:00 wacked one right off the bat , they opened the gates and it was flood on!, by the time we were below High brigdge there were stumps the size of V.W.'s flowin at us!... it had not rained at all and the melt was just starting, I talked to Ruth @ Highbridge Cabins about it she said it was the annual release, did some checking around and found it was / is an annual deal to prep for spring run off, when I talked to Mark Dibenedetto , the Drain Commisioner - he new nothing about it, said ''come on up!" I opted for the Betsie, the day after they did another relaese, that was last year, same deal, no rain had fallen, and the melt had just started...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Chrome Crazy said:


> Well if the rise in water screwed the fishing i sure couldn't tell. I was up today and we went 12 for 19. I'll take numbers like that anyday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We're talking steelhead here, Matt...not suckers you snagged with a # 2 treble with a piece of sponge on it. Go back to the kiddie table and enjoy your poptart while the big boys are talking, OK? :evilsmile:lol:


----------



## SVTFAN03 (Feb 2, 2009)

Is it even thawed out yet, I heard they had two feet of snow a few days ago


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

SVTFAN03 said:


> Is it even thawed out yet, I heard they had two feet of snow a few days ago


Heavy thawing in progress since the 49 degrees yesterday and the 55 here today at noon.
The 12-14" on the ground is down to 4-5".
Shoulder high plow drifts are down to waist high.
Along with downed trees blocking them, many back roads are deeply rutted and muddy, areas of tire packed snow are icy.
Some hills are dangerous even with 4WD...take a come-along, shovel and a chain saw if going off the blacktops.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

METTLEFISH said:


> when I talked to Mark Dibenedetto , the Drain Commisioner - he new nothing about it, said ''come on up!" I opted for the Betsie, the day after they did another relaese, that was last year, same deal, no rain had fallen, and the melt had just started...



The Manistee County Drain Commissioner has no authority or oversight over the rivers of the State or the impoundments created by Consumers Energy. The Drain Commissioner's authority ends at established drainage district boundaries, site plans and subdivisions that must go before his review. There isn't a drainage district established on the main stem of the Manistee therefore he doesn't have to be informed of the dam releases.

Your best bet is to contact the DEQ inland waters division in Cadillac or Consumers for information pertaining to dam releases.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

It's called zero head height , Never learned anything about it did ya?
No one has control over the impoundments. 
FERC sets the rules- "Federal Energy Regulatory Commision"
When the pond goes over its zero height it's released untill zero can be maintained, when it falls under zero they will hold water untill zero is reached.


----------



## Sliver Sidejob (Feb 5, 2008)

I wonder if everyone that was was out of power has some effect on the flow? The flow bottomed out on the 6th. No power is still an issue in some places.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

View Post







Yesterday, 11:40 AM Remove user from ignore list
METTLEFISH This message is hidden because *METTLEFISH* is on your ignore list.


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

Ron Matthews said:


> View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol: Ain't Ron something? Gotta love'em.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Is'nt Ron Matthews the one that could'nt comprehend the term "Drought".... aint no mo drought!

Below is the current conditions on the Big Manistee...
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04125550


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Ron Matthews said:


> It's called zero head height moron, Never learned anything about it did ya?
> No one has control over the impoundments.
> FERC sets the rules- "Federal Energy Regulatory Commision"
> When the pond goes over its zero height it's released untill zero can be maintained, when it falls under zero they will hold water untill zero is reached.


There's a good Idea of what Ron Matthews is about... talkin S--- he knows very little about, such as Run of the River and rain/water in... rain/water out.......


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

METTLEFISH said:


> Is'nt Ron Matthews the one that could'nt comprehend the term "Drought".... aint no mo drought!
> 
> Below is the current conditions on the Big Manistee...
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04125550


Hey, don't drag me into the testosterone battle. I just found it hilarious that Ron quoted a post and forgot he had the person blocked.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Makes ya wonder aye!...... ?..... River Lady you know you have a GREAT new Taxidermist Carver in your neighborhood, on Ormond Rd......

What Ron Matthews is refering to is flood water storage capacity, it has nothing to do with "Run of the River
run off from rainfall events and snow melt do, as is evident, there are no more posts about low water since the last drought ended....


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree, however we don't know what's going on. You should find out, and if it's not in line with the agreement talk to your county Prosecutor about it. Problem is they do all kinds of work on dams that require shut offs Etc. . Seems as if a little spike know and then would be helpful in low water conditions...


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

Ron Matthews said:


> It's called zero head height , Never learned anything about it did ya?
> No one has control over the impoundments.
> FERC sets the rules- "Federal Energy Regulatory Commision"
> When the pond goes over its zero height it's released untill zero can be maintained, when it falls under zero they will hold water untill zero is reached.





kzoofisher said:


> Water came up 2.5' in the river above Hodenpyle between the 7th and the 9th. Has dropped 8" today. What dam is between Hodenpyle and Grayling?
> 
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv/?site_no=04124000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060



No dams above Hodenpyle. I was up at cabin in Taffletown RIDING THE 3.5 feet of snow they had last weekend. Yeah, by Wednesday it was a big sloppy mess. Taffletown is below CCC and Sharon Bridge. Tons of snow in Grayling also. Notice how brown the Little MO is? There was a ton of melt off last week, regardless if you were looking at grass in GR. The northwoods was another story.


----------



## catfishhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Brown said:


> No dams above Hodenpyle. I was up at cabin in Taffletown RIDING THE 3.5 feet of snow they had last weekend. Yeah, by Wednesday it was a big sloppy mess. Taffletown is below CCC and Sharon Bridge. Tons of snow in Grayling also. Notice how brown the Little MO is? There was a ton of melt off last week, regardless if you were looking at grass in GR. The northwoods was another story.


He's right. The manistee( and pine) have had a lot of snow melt. Even today. And there is still more to go. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Little Mo?


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

Little muskegon


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Little extra bump is from switching units proly, from one to two back to one.
Looks good, good tide, nice ebb.
The system is good from what I see, imo- it just needs to be executed Perfectly during events such as these. ie snow melt, rainfall events, high wind situations, units being tripped off line when the weather is bad....
DNR has and is doing a good job on follow ups? 


They were supposed to set up a "communication link" in order to be more transparent to the average stakeholder on upcoming events, maintenance issues etc. Because People do need to know in order to enjoy the resource as They see fit,,, Not the other way, That's the old way.
I've argued that to death, Want to help some communities up north? Let people have a better understanding what the dam river will do for a twelve hr stretch and people would and could plan a little better and how to spend some time around there.
Can't get pond height information from anyone, USGS doesn't have a way to monitor it, dnr doesn't have it, I can't get, Kelly's tried for yrs to get it?
Why?
There are very tight restrictions on pond heights /per the agreement.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

So the fishing wasn't in-fact ruined? Yeesh.

That river fishes @ 4000cfs no problem. I'm quite thankful for the release of water and should start the spring out very nicely.

Great call on the OP's part... not.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Deny,Confuse & Redirect at it's finest!
Hope you Kill em.....


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Treven said:


> So the fishing wasn't in-fact ruined? Yeesh.
> 
> That river fishes @ 4000cfs no problem. I'm quite thankful for the release of water and should start the spring out very nicely.
> 
> Great call on the OP's part... not.


 
Exactly, the Big Man fishes better in high water, we need those spikes of 4000cfs to push fresh runs of fish. Low clear water sucks.


----------



## kmfish (Nov 17, 2011)

my head is spinning time to go fishing :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Having had it happen to me, I thought I'd save someone a bad trip. When there is no rain and no thaw except the imminent one at hand, and they release a massive flow to allow for the incoming water it is real. So to prove myself after I get off the river(s) I'll go back to USGS get the facts and show you them. I gaurantee that river does not fish well when they drag all the grass and ---- from the shore into the river....til it drops....


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Ron Matthews said:


> Little extra bump is from switching units proly, from one to two back to one.
> Looks good, good tide, nice ebb.
> The system is good from what I see, imo- it just needs to be executed Perfectly during events such as these. ie snow melt, rainfall events, high wind situations, units being tripped off line when the weather is bad....
> DNR has and is doing a good job on follow ups?
> ...


What came first Ron, the Fish or the Dam?...


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

My question about dams above Hodenpyle was rhetorical.


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I live by the big manistee in the taffle town area. The water level should be raising pretty high thru this week. Were I am trapping beavers there is about a foot of snow that is rapidly declining on the bank to get down to the river. I think you guys should start a petition to remove the dams myself. It would be awesome if salmon and steelies could get up this far. It would be alot nicer to go the 1/4mile to the end of my road for decent fishing vs 50 miles for good fishing. 1/4 mile for moderately good fishing would be way better. LOL


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

METTLEFISH said:


> What came first Ron, the Fish or the Dam?...


Go lie your pipe in someone elses field a Zole!


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

mustang67 said:


> I live by the big manistee in the taffle town area. The water level should be raising pretty high thru this week. Were I am trapping beavers there is about a foot of snow that is rapidly declining on the bank to get down to the river. I think you guys should start a petition to remove the dams myself. It would be awesome if salmon and steelies could get up this far. It would be alot nicer to go the 1/4mile to the end of my road for decent fishing vs 50 miles for good fishing. 1/4 mile for moderately good fishing would be way better. LOL


It will never happen. If they took out Tippy salmon lampreys, and everything else that is not wanted in pristine trout waters, would shoot up and head straight for the pine. Then we would see the pristine naturally reproducing trout waters of the pine degrade in a hurry.


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I know it would never happen but a guy can dream cant he.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Ron Matthews said:


> Go lie your pipe in someone elses field a Zole!


Look who the A------ is Ron... Senility must be terrible!...


----------

